# food



## swagdogpsu69 (Jan 22, 2003)

what is the best food for small red bellies?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

hmmm the best food for small RBP would have to be a mix of many different things...one simple diet is not healthy for any fish try to mix it up as often as possible
...try some:
bloodworks
beefheart
brinshrimp
krill
flakes and pellets are alwasy good to get it hooked onto too
even cooked beans for veggy matter ... always good for coloration in a P
remember these fish are scavengers in the wild and will eat whatever is available or made available


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Well said.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I find that floating fish foods are good, like cichlid sticks and cichlid balls,
My piranhas ignore most of what is in the gravel unless it is meat.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> I find that floating fish foods are good, like cichlid sticks and cichlid balls,
> My piranhas ignore most of what is in the gravel unless it is meat.


Mine refuse to pick up algae pellets when they're on the bottom, too, which is ok since they're for my catfish army, but when they are sinking slowly, sometimes they swallow a pellet, even though they don't like it that much.
I noticed that when I throw in some shrimps randomly, my reds start searching the whole tank for them (they pick up the scent very quickly). This way, they are a lot more active than when I just toss in shrimps right in front of their noses.
Just a little tip to make your p's a bit more active...


----------

